# I’m seriously pissed of



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to log on every time I post

And it’s getting to make me feel why bother

I need to tick I’ll accept adverts tailored to me

No adverts are tailored to me 

Is this the beginning of the end

Well it’s getting there for me

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a glass of Sherry, a few mince pies, get out the nuts and nutcracker, watch Watership Down (yes, we know you know the theme tune) and relax before you finish up like me - grumpy and past it !


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Grand daughter (nearly seven) and I just watched Watership Down, what a beautifully presented production the attention to detail was breathtaking. Remember watching the original with her mother all those years ago it brought her to tears.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Err.........it's not the one about rabbits is it ?????


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Who mentioned rabbits? Love a nice saddle I do:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I need to log on every time I post
> 
> And it's getting to make me feel why bother
> 
> ...


Try logging off before you close it down, then when you login again don't forget to tick the keep me logged in box. Just a suggest that may do it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I have not managed to log onto mhf sine leaving home last week. Seems the laptop needed the new and forgotten password and every time I clicked the mhf icon on the desktop I got a message from the Portugese server asking for their membership details which I obviously don't have.

But after buggering about and guessing a few more recent and longer passwords I'm in again but don't know for how long.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Yep, I have not managed to log onto mhf sine leaving home last week. Seems the laptop needed the new and forgotten password and every time I clicked the mhf icon on the desktop I got a message from the Portugese server asking for their membership details which I obviously don't have.
> 
> But after buggering about and guessing a few more recent and longer passwords *I'm in again but don't know for how long.
> *
> Ray.


Until you forget your password again:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Those VS approved passwords are so snappy and easy to remember.....

I can well see why US Presidents have the character nearby with the briefcase with the nuclear codes in it - I suspect they were VS approved too.....

It's a Motorhomefacts Forum not Fort Knox...... 😱😰🤕


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Change your password*

Go to *.Tools* at top right.
User CP
Edit details
Email & password
Follow instruction, easy peasy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Y'all but my problem seems to be the bloody MEO internet supplier our landlady or owner of the apartment had installed. There was no wi-fi or phone line into the flat until I offered an extra €200 for our stay. She has obviously had the cheapest deal put in.

I can get UK TV most channels but not all and when I try other sites they get blocked by MEO asking me to input my customer ID.
I can't click many desktop links as I get the same message. mhf being one. I think it's something to do with browsers. MEO doesn't seem to like Chrome or Firefox and it's only good ole AOL that it allows to 'search'. So I have to access via a tortuous route like now.

Trouble is I get a mhf notification on my phone via Gmail but can't seem to respond or reply via the phone. I guess thats just me. But it knocks a hole in my day just trying to get back onto mhf. So I'm pissed and if it wasn't for the view over the sea and 18c I would be really pissed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing going on here anyway Raymond, everyone who is anyone has gone to sleep until Jan. 2nd.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now spent yesterday midday in local hospital as I thought I had appendix problems with severe pain in groin. But as it slightly subsided the doc diagnosed a possible kidney stone? Now on gallons of alcohol free fluids.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kidney stones are very painful, hope it passes through quickly and you can enjoy slipping into the New year if not Christmas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan. I have it on good authority kidney stone pain is far worse than childbirth. From women who have experienced both.


Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've heard that Ray. Hope I never have to find out. Hope you find relief soon.


----------

